# Hm: Blood Money



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 26, 2006)

Struck up in the first mission(Joseph Clarence) itself.(after knocking the three with sniper rifle). 

Any walkthrough?????(only for this mission please)


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 26, 2006)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> Struck up in the first mission(Joseph Clarence) itself.(after knocking the three with sniper rifle).
> 
> Any walkthrough?????(only for this mission please)



For walkthrough go to www.hitmanforum.com


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 26, 2006)

Source: gamespot

This walkthrough is based on playing through the game on Expert difficulty. The primary difference between Expert and Normal difficulties is the fact that you don’t get the positions of guards or policemen on your map, and that the normal seven saves per level are cut to three. 

We’re generally going to be attempting to walk through these levels with the minimum amount of bloodshed, which is the way the game encourages you to play, since you’ll earn more money and less notoriety this way. You’ll undoubtedly find more ways to complete each individual mission, from the subtle to the horrific, so feel free to treat the game as your sandbox. 
Mission One: Death of a Showman

Technically, Death of a Showman is more of a tutorial than an actual mission; you won't be able to deviate much from the gameplan here, and this level won't be nearly as freeform as some of the other missions you'll undertake. Still, if this is your first time entering the Hitman universe, then you'll find it a helpful introduction to the game's mechanics, so play carefully. 

When you reach the pier, pop out your map for a moment and examine it carefully. This is a fairly small level, but like most Hitman levels, there are going to be multiple levels to the main building and plenty of enemies within. To begin with, though, just climb up to the pier and walk over to the gate to take out the guard. He'll go down like a bag of rocks. Normally, you wouldn't want to leave a corpse lying around like this, but no one will be coming this way, so feel free to leave the body where it lay. 
Regifting

After entering the gift shop, you'll have to equip a coin from your inventory, then aim out the open window here and throw the coin by clicking on your left stick. While they're distracted by the coin, run out the door and proceed over to the theater. Inside, you'll be able to sneak up behind the gangster and take him out with your fiber wire; doing so will let you nab his gun. There doesn't appear to be any way to interact with the lawyer, so just leave him be (or shoot him) and climb up the red trellis before jumping across the balcony. 

Now would be a good time to save your game, as you're about to enter a combat situation. Your task here is to take out the two gangsters in the next room, and your best bet for doing so without getting shot will be to grab the shotgun lying next to the box outside the room, ensuring that it's fully loaded, then entering first-person view mode. In first-person aiming, shoot the lock off of the door, then start unloading your boomstick at the unfortunately misguided youths. When they're good and dead, you'll be able to grab their pistols for extra ammo, then ditch their bodies in the bins elsewhere in the room. 


These guys aren’t going to be poppin’ their collars anymore. 

With that out of the way, you'll have to hide in the closet; after you do so, a chemist will bust into the room. Since the bodies are out of the way, he won't be too suspicious (although the huge bloodstains on the floor might be some indication that something untoward has happened). Instead, he'll go straight for the cash on the table, allowing you to exit the closet and sneak up behind him and either knife him or use your fiberwire to take him down. Drop your shotgun at this point, as it'll draw too much suspicion to you. Keep it if you want to start blazing away at your foes, though. 

With the chemist disposed of (just leave his body where it lies), take his uniform and keycard to move on. When you find the baking soda crate in the small room along the walkway in the atrium, place your pistol inside of it and pick up the crate in its entirety before proceeding along the walkway. The point of hiding your pistol like this is to avoid having it detected when frisked, as you will be when you walk down the rest of the walkway towards the guard at the end. 
Frisky Business

When you hit the frisker, he'll wave his wand over you and detect any weapons you happen to be carrying. If you didn't put the pistol in the basket, he'll detect it inside your suit; if you picked up the kitchen knife from the closet you hid in, then he'll detect that as well. So long as you correctly placed the pistol in the basket, though, you can surrender any other weapons you have and still retain the pistol. 

After moving through to the elevator room, drop the crate and grab the gun before hopping atop the jammed elevator nearby. You can use the fiberwire from atop the elevator to kill the guard inside the car; he'll automatically get pulled up and out of eyesight of the rest of the enemies nearby. With that done, drop down, leave the car, bust the power box, then sneak along the western side of the coke factory until you reach the toilet. Bonus points if you see one of the drug girls running headlong into a wall - that's always amusing. 


Pop these targets to clear the path to the Swing King. 

From the toilet, head through the door nearby with a gun in hand and grab the gangster at the trough to make him into a human shield. With a little organic cover, sneaking around and dropping the three other gangsters shouldn't be too big of a task. Climb the ladder from there and grab the Rifle Case. 

In order to unlock the rifle from its case, you'll have to pick up the case, then select it in your inventory, which will open the case and let you use the weapon. You have a little porthole from which to snipe here; keep in mind that you'll have to hit the first-person view button twice before you get the scope view, and from there you'll have to tap up on your d-pad to fully zoom out. There are three soldiers to hit, so check your map if you're having trouble spotting them. 

Tip: One of the three gangsters, on the ground level, may take a route that puts him behind a building for a long period of time. If you can't hit him, just leave through the nearby exit and kill him when you reach the ground level yourself; you don't have to snipe him. 

When you're done sniping, head out through the exit door nearby and climb down the drainpipe to reach the ground. Head into the office and grab the poison in the crate, then walk upstairs. While the secretary and the guard are talking, you might want to save your game. If you've gotten this far, then victory is all but inevitable, but you can still take the time to do things right. 

The Office Party

After the bodyguard is through talking, he'll walk over to the balcony, so get behind him and shove him overboard. Immediately after doing so, equip one of the poisons in your inventory and get your crosshairs right over the bottle of water on the desk; after you've targeted it, you can "attack" it to poison it. If you hide in the closet and look out the door, you'll get a good view of Carolyn as she keels over dead. 


The rare execution-style slaying. 

The Swing King is easy enough to kill; just walk into his office, sit through the cutscene, then pop him in the head with your pistol. With him dead, all that's left to do is exfiltrate, so climb out the window and grab the bomb and the detonator from the case outside. After climbing through the window at the end of the walkway, plant the bomb on the winch that controls the lighting arrangement, then blow it. That'll kill all of the gang members below, save for the bossman, who's armed with a Desert Eagle. Kill him, then head to the exit in the room to end the mission.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 26, 2006)

thanks for your replies


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Was there any story behind, in the previous 3 parts of Hitman?
I have just started playing Blood Money and i didnt get the
meaning of the scene presented on the menu screen.(where hitman lies
in a coffin)


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 30, 2006)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> Was there any story behind, in the previous 3 parts of Hitman?
> I have just started playing Blood Money and i didnt get the
> meaning of the scene presented on the menu screen.(where hitman lies
> in a coffin)



In the last level of this game "Requium" hitman is fooling his enemies in funeral that he is dead but he is alive.Most people thought that hitman is dead in blood money but you need to up this health by pressing the "W" key to kill all the enemies in the funeral.

In the menu screen you have seen hitman lying,it is nothing.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 31, 2006)

will Hitman:bm work on 256 RAM at lowest settings??


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 31, 2006)

@Stalker - Yo but what about graphic card ?


----------



## Stalker (Aug 31, 2006)

@tech_mastermind
FX5200 Ultra...........has Pixel Shader 2.0


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 5, 2006)

Guyz, I've got a problem. 

 While installing the game it gave an error 
CRC of the installed file doesnt match with file in setup cab, Possible problem may may be bad media or corrupt files..

The two files for which it gave error are:
/scenes/M11/m11_news.zip
/scenes/M12/m12_main.zip

There are no problems in game which ran perfectly upto 11th mission(Dance with Devil). But after briefing of 12th mission(Amendment XXV) game exits to windows while loading. So I reinstalled the game and again during installing same error came and same problem persist. I even applied 1.2v patch. I think its due to these files. What is the solution guyz... 

I think it's last level!! When I'm fully invloved the game, it is not running.. Damn..
Does anybody (Who have installed HBM) like to share these two files...Please.. I have become a fan of this game.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 5, 2006)

Do you have original or pirated version ?

If you have pirated cd then one of the cd's must be corrupted.
I can't help you !


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 5, 2006)

Its original... And not CD.. Its a DVD.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 5, 2006)

Your DVD must be corrupted. 
Call the distributer for replacement....


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 5, 2006)

Ya.. I thought of that.But I dont live in bangalore. I have to go to bangalore for replacement. I will go there most probably in next two months. Till then I cant wait for this last level. So will u please like share if u have??


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 5, 2006)

The second last level of Hitman Blood Money i.e Amendment XXV is the most boring 
level,you have to kill vice president along with Ablino(Who is hitman brother).'Requium' is the last level of this game.

You can check www.hitmanforum.com for more info.


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 5, 2006)

The game is  very flexible. You can do the KILLING in different ways..Either stealth or through run n gun. I like the stealth way and to be a "SPECIALIST". I watched all videos on YOUTUBE after completing each mission. How they did the JOB? Really fun to watch. But I wont see without playing first. 

 @tech_mastermind:
Would you mind to upload or send these two files to me..??


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry I can't


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 5, 2006)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Guyz, I've got a problem.
> 
> While installing the game it gave an error
> CRC
> ...



Clean the DVD & use a DVD Lens Cleaner to clean the DVD Drive Lens.

i had similar problem with GTA SA DVD (darn CRC errors ) but the culprit in my case was my NEC DVD Drive.

If it doesnt help,  then try using a External DVD Drive to install the game.


----------

